# Juices with no visible vapour?



## Spongebob (28/1/17)

Wanted to add this link to the above thread, but for some reason could not log into my ecf account? Anyone else struggling?  

Mods plse link? 

[New E-Liquid Promises Invisible Vapor for Discreet Vaping - ChurnMag] is good,have a look at it! http://www.churnmag.com/news/new-e-liquid-promises-invisible-vapor-discreet-vaping/




Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------

